# AE8 overnight



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

home screen clock fixed.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Hooray!

Anything else?


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Based on one test, I could not get the 3rd tuner bug to occur but doesn't necessarily mean it has been fixed. Will try again later.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

geekspeak said:


> Based on one test, I could not get the 3rd tuner bug to occur but doesn't necessarily mean it has been fixed. Will try again later.


No still happens, I either didn't give it enough time or the 3rd tuner was already on the right channel, when I tried earlier.


----------



## Technix (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the box no longer PIN-locks a channel which is airing something which started in the early hours, e.g. Teleshopping or Channel Off-Air.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Hrmph. I haven't been able to view now playing all day (it hangs).. assumed it was a temporary glitch. Hope the firmware isn't broke..

The tuner bug is there - I just got a prompt to change channel to the same one I was watching.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Hope the firmware isn't broke..


No problems here. Still getting asked for the PIN though


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

It's good that they're doing updates, but it would be nice if they posted changelogs somewhere so we knew what to look for.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Tony Hoyle said:


> It's good that they're doing updates, but it would be nice if they posted changelogs somewhere so we knew what to look for.


surely by now they know they can trust us old S1'ers to test the changes as well as they do themselves


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

taken from Virgin forum post

"It was just the clock on the Home Page. 
You may also find the BBC iPlayer now can use the Play, FW, RW & Stop buttons on your remote, although this was a seperate addition"


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah the apps can be updated without a TiVo software update

Nice to see iPlayer using standard TiVo controls now - all apps should keep to the TiVo style guide.
The twitter app still doesn't - it uses multi tap text entry instead of the ouiji board.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

The iPlayer app is pretty much just the BBC's code and basically all done in flash. This is one of the benefits of the flash interface.

The data for the iPlayer in TiVo now comes off the BBC's back end systems backed by Akamai rather than the old red button service which used Virgin infrastructure to hold the video content.

So you should see the TiVo iPlayer being much quicker to get updates and content as it no longer requires Virgin to pull the content from the BBC systems then redistribute it among the Virgin servers.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Technix said:


> I think the box no longer PIN-locks a channel which is airing something which started in the early hours, e.g. Teleshopping or Channel Off-Air.


Well you think wrongly 'cos it still is  (Well, standard programmes, anyway)


----------



## Technix (Feb 3, 2011)

I didn't say recording were no longer PIN-locked just channels. For example before, when turning the box on in the morning after having left it tuned to Film4 overnight you would get 'Title not available' and a message on screen to press OK and then enter your PIN to unlock the channel to see the Off-Air slate or Teleshopping, I haven't seen that since AE8 arrived.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. I thought that was what you meant


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I had to reboot again to get Dolby digital working. (Don't know for sure if the upgrade breaks this or it just happens) Was inconvenient because I wanted to watch something still recording, delayed.


----------

